# Kingfisher blue,lets see em!!



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Right we've got red,black and silver threads so as not to feel left out i'm throwing this out there  And i'm a pic whore


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dont think there will be that many with you matey.


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Dont think there will be that many with you matey.


I'll second that.

Well actually I won't, just want to say how sweet your car looks! Top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh god I love this colour  but couldn't find it when looking to buy!!!  
Sooooooooooooooo Jealous.
Wendy


country boy said:


> Right we've got red,black and silver threads so as not to feel left out i'm throwing this out there  And i'm a pic whore


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cant decide wether i like this colour or white better but one of them is my Fav

top car matey it looks ace


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: I thought this post would go something like this ;-) the price of exclusivity heh Charlie ;-)

Charlie


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie said:


> :lol: I thought this post would go something like this ;-) the price of exclusivity heh Charlie ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Theres not many but i'm def not the only one in the village!! :lol:


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

stop posting pics of your car please mate. Im trying to tell myself that there is no such colour and im happy with silver.
You keep reminding me of kf! your not helping :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looking good Country Boy 8)


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

Thought i'd resurrect a not to old post 

Is Kingfisher blue really that rare :?: I thought there would be a few more 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

How did I miss this thread!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

And, I know it's a Mk2, but any excuse to post it...



















8)


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

Nem said:


> And, I know it's a Mk2, but any excuse to post it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh: gettin a little desperate now..... lol

Lovin that blue though: would have been the dogs bollocks on the QS!


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

I'm not really sure if I like the MK2 in K-Blue. I think it suits the MK1 better IMO... though i wouldn't say no to owning one


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love that colour!! 8) Nem Your car looks amazing as always. Wasn't there a member named Medic999 that had a kingfisher roadster??


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Could a kingfisher Wrap be done?
Would love to change my silver to kf


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutly love King fisher blue

:mrgreen:


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

JEALOUS! :x


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

gazzerb said:


> Could a kingfisher Wrap be done?
> Would love to change my silver to kf


Yeah of course you could. You would just have to source a vinyl match.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

KINGFISHER BLUE,SILVER :? :? :? .....WIND YER NECKS IN FOLKS.....GREEN IS THE COLOUR....YER ALL LIVING IN DENIAL!!!! :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

hy3na said:


> KINGFISHER BLUE,SILVER :? :? :? .....WIND YER NECKS IN FOLKS.....GREEN IS THE COLOUR....YER ALL LIVING IN DENIAL!!!! :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink:


Green ay :roll:


----------



## turbomad84 (Aug 8, 2010)

heres my 225 kingfisher,standard compared to some but i like it that way


----------



## Garvey2003 (May 23, 2011)

That is a lovely blue colour, Thought my Denim blue was nice 8)


----------



## turbomad84 (Aug 8, 2010)

sure is the best colour :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

not the best :mrgreen: must agree it is very pretty colour


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kingfisher-Dan (May 5, 2013)

Here's a few photos of mine. Completely standard at the moment. Only had it a week or so.


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

country boy said:


> Right we've got red,black and silver threads so as not to feel left out i'm throwing this out there  And i'm a pic whore


Top photo liking the wheels 8)


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

ooh a few new members of the "Exclusive" :wink: Kingfisher Blue Club....aahh Kingfisher Blue obviously the best colour TT to own :roll: 

What's the total number now, 5/6?

In the 4 years we've had the TT i've only ever seen one of KFB TT whilst out on road.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

TH3UKRIDDL3R said:


> ooh a few new members of the "Exclusive" :wink: Kingfisher Blue Club....aahh Kingfisher Blue obviously the best colour TT to own :roll:
> 
> What's the total number now, 5/6?
> 
> In the 4 years we've had the TT i've only ever seen one of KFB TT whilst out on road.


i havnt seen one yet haha unless its ine in a reflection


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> TH3UKRIDDL3R said:
> 
> 
> > ooh a few new members of the "Exclusive" :wink: Kingfisher Blue Club....aahh Kingfisher Blue obviously the best colour TT to own :roll:
> ...


The interesting thing is that we've got the coupe and this chap had the roadster, we pulled up a the lights and bot looked like


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

i would taken a pic lol ..... the chances of that are sooooo slim


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think rare is having three together...


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

we should all meet up and have a photo session  that be awsome


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow.
You must be a Photoshop expert 'cos you even changed the shading!


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Love that colour, never seen one for sale tho!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Skeee said:


> Wow.
> You must be a Photoshop expert 'cos you even changed the shading!
> View attachment 1


No photoshop 

This was 2006 at one of our previous visits to Gaydon.

Mine, TThriller's and McTavish's cars 8)


----------



## Kingfisher-Dan (May 5, 2013)

The very day I bought mine I had my dad with me and I had been telling him all day how rare it was, and after 4 hours of driving back from where I bought it from I reached my local tesco store, as i pulled in right at the entrance was a blonde girl in a Kingfisher TT225 with black alloys! Couldn't believe my eyes! Haha!


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

This colour is absolutely stunning. I was going to get 1 in this colour but went for the cheaper option lol. 

Actually it wasn't it was this one in Nogaro blue

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... 02/1319836


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

how many red roadsters are about ?


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Bit of an old thread but still wanted to contribute. Here's mine, only bought last sunday.
Never owned a TT before and actually been car-less for a couple years before this.

I'm a bit confused about my car, it has the updated 2002+ titanium headlight surround and all chrome gearstick but the grill looks like an old one or is this normal? The last owner didn't really know much about what has been changed or not as he bought it like this. Does anyone know where I can buy an updated grill from by any chance? Thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Fizzleh said:


> Bit of an old thread but still wanted to contribute. Here's mine, only bought last sunday.
> Never owned a TT before and actually been car-less for a couple years before this.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about my car, it has the updated 2002+ titanium headlight surround and all chrome gearstick but the grill looks like an old one or is this normal? The last owner didn't really know much about what has been changed or not as he bought it like this. Does anyone know where I can buy an updated grill from by any chance? Thanks!


I am guessing yours is a 2002 TT that's when the lights gear knob etc changed the grill didn't change untill 2003 so it as it should be  You can get the 3 bar grills from the dealer or TPS but they are not cheap you might get one on eBay a bit cheaper


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Fizzleh said:
> 
> 
> > Bit of an old thread but still wanted to contribute. Here's mine, only bought last sunday.
> ...


Okay many thanks for clearing this up for me!


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

love this colour


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Another colour I've never seen apart from pics.... Ace!

Fizzleh there's a 3 bar grill in the for sales


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

possibly viewing a vert in this colour , im looking forward to seeing one in this colour


----------



## Coxy914 (Sep 29, 2015)

thought I'd resurrect an old thread as it seems there's not many Kingfisher Blue roadsters around.










Ignore the wheels! Trying to find a set of stock 18" alloys.

It's the 225bhp 1.8T quattro model, has FSH and 71k. Apart from one small parking dink on the pass door, it is immaculate.
Taken it in as a part ex against a Porsche, but my wife has taken a fancy to it because of the colour and could make a useful all year round hack as her Boxster is in storage for winter (albeit, we're finally getting a decent summer which is typical!!)


----------



## Coxy914 (Sep 29, 2015)

lighting does the colour no justice in out unit at work.... these look better


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a gorgeous colour. Great looking car there.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

One of my old directors had a Kingfisher blue coupe from new. I don't know what the registration is now as it came from new with a private plate on it, but if any of you have done a V888 search and found that yours was originally a private low-number plate ending in "MVS", then that was it.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Skid Mark said:


> Another colour I've never seen apart from pics.... Ace!


Don't remember posting this but ended up with this


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

My TT is black, but my cabriolet is kingfisher and it's one of the best colours out there, I didn't know you could get a TT in it - your cars all look lovely to me, keep your pics coming


----------



## John Johnson (Oct 1, 2015)

Coxy914 said:


> lighting does the colour no justice in out unit at work.... these look better


I now own this one after doing a deal with coxxy and he had one of my sheds and I got this , it's a stunning colour


----------

